# [FIX] Verizon Visual Voicemail on CM7



## Gearhead Geek (Aug 24, 2011)

Figured I'd make a thread for this, since it seems a lot of people are still having trouble.
Your results may vary with this, but it worked for me and several others on 1.6.1

KNOWN BUG: If you're on WiFi and get a voicemail, or go into VVM and refresh, the 3G handoff will fail and get stuck. This will result in 3G being stuck on with WiFi on. To fix it, disconnect from WiFi, Force Stop VVM, then restart it and refresh. Once done, you can go back to WiFi and it will disconnect 3G. If anyone can figure this out, please share as it can be mildly annoying.

The fix is quite simple, and requires no changes to the build.prop.

Step 1) Create a new APN with the following settings:

Name: Internet
APN: VZWINTERNET
MMSC: http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms
MCC: 311
MNC: 480
IP Version: IPV4
APN Type: default,mms
Everything else left untouched.

Step 2) Switch to that APN once created
Step 3) Go activate VVM (see the KNOWN BUG if it's already installed and hung up, as you'll need to Force Close it before going back in to activate).
Step 4) Enjoy

You may also notice a more stable 3G connection with this. I know I have, as well as a few others.
Again, your results may vary.


----------



## Gearhead Geek (Aug 24, 2011)

Hate to bump my own thread, but to anyone who's done this; has anyone managed to figure out the WiFi/3G handoff for VVM?


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

Gearhead Geek said:


> Hate to bump my own thread, but to anyone who's done this; has anyone managed to figure out the WiFi/3G handoff for VVM?


Didn't work for me (trying to get VVM working for my wife's tbolt - she won't use google voice). Trying on CM7.1

Edit: Kept effing around and finally got it working using the method described in the OP.


----------

